# Right Foot and Brain



## JimD (Aug 21, 2007)

This is fascinating. Try it.

How smart is Your Right Foot??

Just try this. It is from an orthopedic surgeon.

This will boggle your mind and you will keep trying over and over again to see if you can outsmart your foot, but, you canât.

Itâs pre - programmed In your brain!

1. WITHOUT anyone watching you (they will think you are GOOFY)and while sitting where you are at your desk in front of your computer, lift your right foot off the floor and make Clockwise Circles.

2. Now, while doing this, draw the number "6" from top to bottom in the air with your Right Hand. Your foot will change direction.



I told you so!!! And thereâs nothing you can do about it!
:biggrin2:


----------



## ThatsMySimi (Aug 21, 2007)

Arrgh! I hate things like those , yet I try them anyways! LOL, I still cant pet my head and rub my belly or whatever it is!

Cool


----------



## JimD (Aug 21, 2007)

I've got the whole office trying it :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 21, 2007)

E-e-e-e-e weird. if you actually draw the number 6 on papaer, nothing happens. If ypu draw it in the air, the foot changes direction. If you use your right foot and draw with your left hand, nothing happens.

Why? I say why? Just to make us crazy?


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

Argh, I hate things like that! *sits here trying to beat it* onder:


----------



## Bassetluv (Aug 21, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> E-e-e-e-e weird. if you actually draw the number 6 on papaer, nothing happens. If ypu draw it in the air, the foot changes direction. If you use your right foot and draw with your left hand, nothing happens.
> 
> Why? I say why? Just to make us crazy?



I think it'spretty cheap entertainment for God(he sits back in an easy chair, popcorn in handand snickers, saying, 'Lookit what I've got those crazy fools doing now!')


----------



## lemonaxis (Aug 21, 2007)

tight schedule, project deadline today, kids getting late for school and here I am on RO, swivelling my foot around, thanks JimD!!!!!!! lol:biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 21, 2007)

Aaagh Jim!! :shameYou've got me tortured by this!! Lol!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > E-e-e-e-e weird. if you actually draw the number 6 on papaer, nothing happens. If ypu draw it in the air, the foot changes direction. If you use your right foot and draw with your left hand, nothing happens.
> ...


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok....I'm not afraid to admit that I have been sitting here for the past 20 minutes trying to beat it, but I can't! I so very nearly got there - but nope.:X

Now all I have is a sore right ankle!:rofl::wink


----------



## Spring (Aug 21, 2007)

If you draw the 6 slowly, you can do it LOL!

Haha, nevermind.. I thought I had beaten it!:biggrin2::grumpy:


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 21, 2007)

You guys are all gonna hate me....

My foot doesn't switch directions... I did the 6 from the top and bottom, foot circling clockwise (I even checked my watch to make sure I was circling the right way).

I can feel a bit of a clunky spot, but I can keep it circling clock wise...

Dunno, maybe 17 years of ballet has my body trained to do all sorts of unnatural stuff?

--Dawn


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 21, 2007)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > E-e-e-e-e weird. if you actually draw the number 6 on papaer, nothing happens. If ypu draw it in the air, the foot changes direction. If you use your right foot and draw with your left hand, nothing happens.
> ...



Too true. Betour bunnies would laugh at us if they could see.

Jim D. you have caused be to become slightly obsessive with this test:biggrin2:Now I must research why this happens. Just gotta' know. I think my right brain and left brain have totally disconnected.


----------



## Greta (Aug 21, 2007)

I can almost beat it... but not quite. Now I'm gonna have to keep trying. Thanks alot, Jim! (typed with one hand while rotating foot and writing the number 6...) :biggrin2:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

*aurora369 wrote: *


> You guys are all gonna hate me....
> 
> My foot doesn't switch directions... I did the 6 from the top and bottom, foot circling clockwise (I even checked my watch to make sure I was circling the right way).
> 
> --Dawn


Me too! *shrug* maybe we're really aliens


----------



## Sealy (Aug 21, 2007)

ARGH! Mr. Smarty Pants. I WILL beat this! hmph. 

Bet you can't lick your elbow though :raspberry:


----------



## JimD (Aug 21, 2007)

*tundrakatiebean wrote: *


> *aurora369 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You guys are all gonna hate me....
> ...




Now try it with the left foot and left hand 

Counter-clockwise amd the number "9"


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 21, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> *tundrakatiebean wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *aurora369 wrote: *
> ...


Oh you are an evil one!ullhair:


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Aug 21, 2007)

That one did it! craaaaazy!


----------



## Greta (Aug 22, 2007)

*JimD wrote: *


> Now try it with the left foot and left hand
> 
> Counter-clockwise amd the number "9"
> 
> ...


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 22, 2007)

*Greta wrote: *


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Now try it with the left foot and left hand
> ...


Hm-m-m-m-m, i can do it if I start the 9 at the bottom but not if I start the 9 on the loop. Probably because starting at the bottom of the nine means you are air drawing the 9 counterclockwise also. Starting on the loop means air drawing it clockwise while the foot tries to go counterclockwise.


----------



## JimD (Apr 6, 2011)

:bump:bump:bump



I was going thru old threads looking for ones about Chippy.....and I found this one.



HAVE FUN ?!?!?!



I'm sure Chippy is looking down an giggling at y'all right about now!


----------



## Yield (Apr 7, 2011)

[align=center]AHH! My foot didn't change direction the first two times I did it, the third time it did D:!!!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Apr 7, 2011)

I had to send this out to the office, we are now all working on it!


----------



## Jynxie (Apr 7, 2011)

LOL, I tried.
I failed.

I'm usually able to get past those things, this one though...
It's hard LOL


----------



## Maple Front Rabbitry (Apr 7, 2011)

*Bassetluv wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > E-e-e-e-e weird. if you actually draw the number 6 on papaer, nothing happens. If ypu draw it in the air, the foot changes direction. If you use your right foot and draw with your left hand, nothing happens.
> ...


hahaha thats one way of looking at it!


----------



## Anaira (Apr 8, 2011)

*sigh* the first three people I got to try this, can do it with both feet. 

But here's another interesting one: tilt your head back, open your mouth, and pretend like you're shaking salt into your mouth -- you should be able to taste the salt.


----------

